# Professional Photographer



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

My sister is a professional photographer working out of Houston, TX., but she will offer discounted location shoots while she is in town (Labor Day weekend)visiting me. She primarilyshoots children and families and has even done some tasteful shoots of wives who wanted to surprise their husbands. Her web site is http://lifethroughpictures.com/. She can be contacted through the web site via phone or e-mail, or just PM me and I'll give you an office # for her.The best discounts she will be doing will be family shoots at the beach here in Perdido where I live since the locations are awesome and her travel will be limited. She mentioned for folks not to be intimidated by the prices on her web site- she will offer a forum discount of some sort.Most of the people on this forum seem to be male, so let me offer some advice guys. Your wife will really appreciate the gesture if you do some photographs of the family. You don't have to dress up- barefoot with jeans and white shirts on the beach works fine.This is a very limited opportunity to work witha full time professional photographer at a discounted rate. She is not your typical local photographer moonlightingfor a little extra income.Thanks for reading! Lastly, please respond to the post or PM me if interested-only a few spots are available.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Bump to the top...


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Bump to the top again!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

awesom pics. But then I really like black-n-white

BTW... I give great discounts to wifes who want some professional pics to surprise their husbands as well :letsdrink

(sorry, that was to much of a softball to avoid)


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Bump to the top again!


----------

